# blue fish



## dale3joe (Apr 14, 2002)

The big blues arrived today on the outerbanks. There was a blilz near the nags head pier.


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Great*

Good news! How big were they average? I'd say give it 2 weeks or sooner is we can get a SE wind and they'll be here. I can't wait I need that 16lber for the paper work. This year I'm on a paper chase.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Flounder Bait


----------



## dale3joe (Apr 14, 2002)

*pictures*

http://www.twstackle.com/reports-photos.php?id=001326&date=2006-03-18 00:00:00&day=18


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks for the report and sharing the pictures. I'd like to get into some of them blues when they make there way up here.

Darryl


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

RoryGoggin said:


> Flounder Bait


 none better huh - my favorite as well along w/ fresh menhaden


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

So they came in last winter and they're back again this spring...

Let's hope this keeps up! I'd love to see the big blues return on a regular basis like they did in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## ShoreFisherman (Oct 18, 2003)

*big blues*

Do you fish for the big ones any different than normal? do you guys usually use fresh cut bait for them or do you throw sting silvers or some other type of artificial?

thanks

shore


----------



## dale3joe (Apr 14, 2002)

If their schooled up in the surf anything will work,but artifials are the norm.The best lure is anything with a sinlge hook.They will bite anything you throw in the water.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sand flea said:


> So they came in last winter and they're back again this spring...
> 
> Let's hope this keeps up! I'd love to see the big blues return on a regular basis like they did in the 70's and 80's.


 Careful what ya wish for,ya just might get it... You see you were a youngen back then,and don't remember what pest them rascals can be and how bad they can destroy some speck fishin....


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

*big blues*

Its funny when somone is pluging for bait sized blues and a big choper blue hits the small blue that hit the plug  

Do any of yall eat the big Blues ???


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

Yep we eat them. Grilled, fried or broiled mmmmm good. They as well as the big Stripers make fantastic crab cakes.


----------



## rmcalhoun (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey I am heading to the topsail area actually leaving tomorrow. Do you guys think that these big blues are there


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Cobia Seeker said:


> Yep we eat them. Grilled, fried or broiled mmmmm good. They as well as the big Stripers make fantastic crab cakes.


 Yeap,all those yrs I caught them,never tried them as crab cakes.. Last blitz,Tater caught one and we kept it.. Jody made that thing up into fish cakes and mmmmmm good..


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

i do love fishing for big blues, after landing a citation size drum, one gets the feeling that he is looking at you thinking, "excellent fight angler, you won this round, now set me free and let me live to battle your grandson", with a big blue you get the feeling he's thinking, "ok, you red-neck SOB you got me on the beach, that's round one, now just try to get the hook out". my first big blue, oct. '75 at 25 lb. my wife quickly told me she hoped i was happy, because according to her figures he cost about $500.00 dollars a pound after the years i had tried to to catch one. it really is one of the high points of a surffisherman's life. BTW still got the same wife.
charlie


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Drumdum said:


> Careful what ya wish for,ya just might get it... You see you were a youngen back then,and don't remember what pest them rascals can be and how bad they can destroy some speck fishin....


Yeah, I was a youngin' and I remember EXACTLY what it did to the speck fishing--I could pick the dang things up with my hands after they got sliced to ribbons.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Ya think doggies are a pest whiles't drummin,or kingin off the planks?? Those things slice lines as well as they slice specks....  

I can catch two blues and call it a day.. Specks,well they be like potato chips...


----------



## chipotle (Nov 24, 2005)

could someone tell me or show me what a sting silver is i think i know but am not for sure, I usally dont fish artifiacial


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

chipotle said:


> could someone tell me or show me what a sting silver is i think i know but am not for sure, I usally dont fish artifiacial


 This is a pic of a "glassminnow" it is an offshoot of the stingsilver... Stingsilvers come in sizes up to 6oz,and colors varing from chrome to hot pink.. Really most of the metal lures are offshoots of the hopkins or "ziplures" that were used back in the day... 










This is the,pretty much "unknown" lure to the "youngens" out there..  I have one of these that was given to me by an oletimer that fished back in the early 60's.. He told me this was the "mainstay lure" back then for many.. I have pics of spainish,big bluefish,and big drum that he and his wife caught on this lure,it is called a "ziplure"... It has a little different action than does a hopkins..


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Drumdum said:


> Yeap,all those yrs I caught them,never tried them as crab cakes.. Last blitz,Tater caught one and we kept it.. Jody made that thing up into fish cakes and mmmmmm good..



OK, maybe I'll try 'em that way. Old Bay right?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Rory*

Read the whole thread,mmmmgood.... 


http://www.fishmilitia.com/discus/messages/1242/1299.html?1137593192


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Maybe I am a bit strange,,, OK, OK, OK aint no maybe to it so hush  but I do enjoy Drummen and catchn the sissy stripers and trout and all of the so called normal fish but to me there ain't nutten like the action of when Blues start busten the water up. As I heard one ol boy say "Time to get busy" and talk about Spec catchn when the blues run them up onto the beach just walk and toss the specs that beach themselves.
I rememeber back in the early 80s when the wife and I were fishn around Nags head and all of a sudden the Specs ran themselves up on the beach and soon afterwards the Big Blues were right behind them,,, pick and choose what ya wanted to keep.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Hey DD
Aren't the 'glassminnows' made down your way? They're sometimes pretty scarce up in the Tidewater area - and usually when they are in stock, they don't stay for long. I'll stock up if I see 'em. Those are my goto lures for catching schoolies up here in the CBBT when they're sitting out past the second bar. Those can be tossed a mile.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

chest2head&glassy said:


> Hey DD
> Aren't the 'glassminnows' made down your way? They're sometimes pretty scarce up in the Tidewater area - and usually when they are in stock, they don't stay for long. I'll stock up if I see 'em. Those are my goto lures for catching schoolies up here in the CBBT when they're sitting out past the second bar. Those can be tossed a mile.


 Yeap,they do throw good,but I like my stingsilvers just as good,especially for alberts cause you can skip em better,aberts like that...  

They are sold in all the tackle shops down here,thier price CAN BE a factor in not buying them though...


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

Actually the bluefish arrived last fall and have never left. It's just been a matter of being in the right place at the right time. I've been chasing them since December and have been involved in a more than a blitz or two, sometimes with just me and a friend or two there to enjoy the action. It's been a GREAT winter.

On Friday I just happened to be on my way back from West Marine and swung over to see if they've begun repairs to the Nags Head Pier yet. Arrived just in time to catch the tail-end of the action. Just had my Speck rig in the truck, but the ol' girl preformed admirally, though I could hear the little Symetre groan a time or two. ;-)

Fished size traveled throughout the spectrum, but more than a handful of citations were caught - none by me, though they all felt huge on that Speck rig. 

As far as blues being a nuisance, Bluefish define the Outer Banks. Plus, I'll take anything that eats everything else for dinner.


----------



## the old guy (Dec 17, 2003)

Big blues were lots of fun and I have missd them. However they really decimated the trout population as well as puffers for a number of years. I started carrying a landing net to pick up the trout they chased into the wash.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

RoryGoggin said:


> Flounder Bait


them babies are just a little to big but you know which ones are the right size



sand flea said:


> So they came in last winter and they're back again this spring...
> 
> Let's hope this keeps up! I'd love to see the big blues return on a regular basis like they did in the 70's and 80's.


That would be nice I remember when the blues invaded Willoughby in 1976.


----------



## Cutbait (Apr 22, 2000)

Was lucky to be at the right place in early January up in Duck during one of the first winter blitzes - reminded me of my early days back in the 70s and early 80s up in Cape Cod - no specks up there just a ton of menhaden chased onto the beach . . . there might not be much of an art involved in pulling them in, but pound for pound there's no better fight on the surf


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Cutbait said:


> Was lucky to be at the right place in early January up in Duck during one of the first winter blitzes - reminded me of my early days back in the 70s and early 80s up in Cape Cod - no specks up there just a ton of menhaden chased onto the beach . . . there might not be much of an art involved in pulling them in, but pound for pound there's no better fight on the surf


 Ever try a false albacore??? zzzzzzinnngggg!!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

You must be able to cast a mile DD  I've never had the luck to hook one from the surf (translated = can't cast that far) but I've gotten the little tunnies from a boat just off the surf and they do pull haaaaard!!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Fishbreath said:


> You must be able to cast a mile DD  I've never had the luck to hook one from the surf (translated = can't cast that far) but I've gotten the little tunnies from a boat just off the surf and they do pull haaaaard!!!


 You'da had a ball two winters ago.. Rodwatcher,Zingpow,and I saw what looked to be stripers off the false point in Jan.. They were less than 50 yrds off the beach.. I through out a gator spoon,looked up at RW and Zing and said "ain't no striper".. Off to the races I went..  

Many times they are here thick in the fall,not last yr though..


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

dd, that was the same time marshal and ***** were there... i came one day later and all they said was DOOD BRING YOUR METAL BOX


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Yeah,Rodwatcher said that Monday was much better than the Sunday I got into em.. Had ta work that day though How'd you do with em,Neil??


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Off topic*

When do you start catching alberts/little tunies? And where is the best place to try for them.


----------

